

Analyzing a MySQL database with R - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/7930797835/analyzing-a-mysql-database-with-r

======
jpluscplusm
Very basic example, but an awesome concept.

I keep meaning to get started with R. Can anyone point me towards a decent
primer for a mathematically-literate-to-undergrad level audience? (Not that I
did a Maths degree, y'see ... :-))

~~~
snoble
I first _got_ R when I was reading Statistics: an introduction using R
([http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Introduction-Michael-J-
Craw...](http://www.amazon.com/Statistics-Introduction-Michael-J-
Crawley/dp/0470022981)).

That said, I ultimately never fell in love with R so perhaps my experience is
a bad example (though I would argue there are lots of legitimate reasons not
to fall in love with R)

------
jeffdavis
Related: there's a module for PostgreSQL called PL/R that allows you to write
database functions in R:

<http://www.joeconway.com/plr/>

